
Can an $11,111 coffee pot turn out a better cup of joe? (2012) - jseliger
http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/1/3432980/blossom-one-limited-coffee-maker-11111
======
ctdonath
As someone owning 12...no, wait, the 13th one just came today...coffee makers,
I've been trying out ones (not mine) with 3-4 digit price tags at a nearby
store. The pricy automatic ones all are good/ok, but have a distinct tone to
the taste: more a flavor of forced sort-of espresso dropped into hot water.

Get a $30 AeroPress, a burr grinder, and a thermometer (get that water right
around 200°F, _not_ boiling). Use fresh roasted beans, grind immediately
before brewing. Best way I've found so far, from 2-3 dozen different brewers
(though I'm hopeful this vacuum brewer will prove superior, give me a few
days).

